# Does my apple tree need a pesticide?



## paulgus51 (May 10, 2001)

I have a 6 year old macintosh apple tree. Last year it began to bear fruit,
but the process ended at mid-size. The leaves were being eaten by some type
of bug. Any ideas of what types of spray pesticides I might consider? When
should the tree be sprayed? Thanks.


----------



## Darin (May 13, 2001)

dimethoate (Dimate, Dimethoate). Dimethoate is a systemic organophosphate insecticide with contact and stomach action. Dimethoate is used primarily for sucking insect pests during the prebloom or early postbloom sprays on apples and pears. 
I guess I should ask if its a sucker or a chewer. What is the insect doing?
Darin


----------



## John Paul McMillin (May 20, 2001)

hey paul, i take care of a huge orchard and my apples look as good as store bought. I spray a copper spray just before the leaves come out to prevent fireblight, and then i spray them 7 more times at about 14 day itervals through spring and summer with Imidan, Nova and Dithane DF and add a sticker. then in the fall I use a soap or hort. oil for my last treatment. You need to do this to prevent scab, fireblight and insects . email me at [email protected] if you want more detail


----------

